# الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة



## jojo_josiph (20 أبريل 2007)

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*ترانيم منوعة *[/FONT]


[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*يارويني يا يسوع*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*ان أشتياق القلب*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*امتي هتيجي*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*قلبي يسجد ليك*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أنا صابر ليك*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*بحبك يا يسوع*[/FONT]


[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أحفظني في رضاك*[/FONT]


[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أحلي مافي حياتي أنت*[/FONT]


[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أذا دعوتك يا ربي*[/FONT]


[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أركض اليك*[/FONT]


[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أعطي فرحا لنفوسنا*[/FONT]



[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أعظمك يا رب*[/FONT]


[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أفرحي يا نفسي*[/FONT]


[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*يسوع لما رأني*[/FONT]


[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أمل ألي أذنك*[/FONT]


[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أمين تيناهتي*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*يسوع رفيقي*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أن نسيت الام الرضي*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أنا الخاطي*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أنا باسجد عندك*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أنا عايزك أنت*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*
أنا غريب*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أنت عظيم*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أنت هي سور خلاصن*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أهديلك قلبي*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أوصنا*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أوعي تفكر اني نسيتك*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أين انت يا ربي*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*بحلم اروح لك*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*بعين أيماني أراك*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*بللت فراشي*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*بمراحم الرب أغني*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*بين يديك*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*ترنيمتي أليك*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*ثابت قلبي يا اللة*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*ثبت أنظارك*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*جاي من قلبي أحكيلك*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*جي يطمنا*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*ذي الابن الضال*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*ذي العصفور*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*ذي النار*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*راجع تاني*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*الرب لي راعي*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*ربي أجذبني*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*رضيت يا رب عن أرضك*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*سامحنا يا فادينا*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*سامحني يا سيدي*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*السلام لك يا مريم*[/FONT]


[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*السلام للقديسين*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*سلامك فاق العقول*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*سنين طويلة مضت*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*شيري ني ماريا*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*علشان أية*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*علمني يا رب أحب*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*العليقة*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*عند شق الفجر باكر*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*في وقت ضعفي*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*الق علي الرب همك*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*قف يا جندي بجانب الصليب*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*قلبي الخفاق*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*قلبي بك فرحان*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*كلام الالة*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*كنيستي ارجو لك الحياة*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*كنيستي القبطية*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*لا أنا يا سيد*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*لا لا تترك*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*لا يمكن أبدا أستاه*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*اللة الذي لنا*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*للرب رنموا*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*لم تري عين الة غيرك*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*لما أكون تعبان*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*لما دعاني ربي*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*لما قابلني ربي*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*المؤمن الامين*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*ما لم تباركني ربي*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*ماأحلي ساعة بها*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*مابتنساش*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*مالي سواك*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*مبارك الرب لافتقادة شعب*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*مراحمك يا الهي*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]* مسيحي*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*من غيرك بيحن علئ*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*من لي سواة*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*مين بين القديسين*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*نشكروا كل حين*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*نصيبي هو الرب*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*نعطيك السلام*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*هل جلست بهدوء*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*وانت معايا تسافر مكاني*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*وسط البحر الهايج*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*يا جميع المتعبين*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*يا رب تعبت طوال الليل*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*يا رب لك كل السجود*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*يا رب يا واحة*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*يا ربي يسوع المسيح*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*يا سيدي الحبيب*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*يا صديقي لست أدري*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*يا من لحضورة نفسي تطيب*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*يا منبع الحب*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*يا نبع المحبة*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*يا يسوع*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*ياأمي حنانك*[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*يسوع انت تعلم*[/FONT]​ *

مدائح وترانيم

*[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*مدائح كيهكية


*[/FONT]*[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]مراحمك ياإلهى[/FONT]
*[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]*[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]مديح آجيوس أو ثيؤس (كيهكى)

[/FONT]**[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]مديح العليقة التى رآها ( كيهك)

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]أعطى فرحا لنفوسنا

[/FONT]**[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]مديح أمدح فى البتول (كيهك)

[/FONT]*[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*مديح قلبى ولسانى (كهيك)



*[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*اعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة

*[/FONT]*[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]ترنيمة يا صاحب الحنان

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]سنة عدت وسنة جاية

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]ربنا تعالى نحن فى انتظار

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]ترنيمة مش راجع ليكى تانى

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]أجراس أجراس ايه الخبر

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]يسوع ولد فى مزود

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]كان مزودك منور

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]ترنيمة آتى إليك يا يسوعى

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]إننى ابكيكى ذاتى

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]ترنيمة لحد إمتى يا خطية

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]ترنيمة ياربنا يسوع

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]هيا كلنا بالفرح ولماذا الإكتئاب

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]من يغلب سيأكل من شجرة الحياة

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]ترنيمة راجع أنا تانى

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]يوم ميلادك يا يسوع

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]كان احلى عيد ميلاد

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]وراجع لك يا يسوع

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]آخر السنة ورقم وقلم  واكتب فيها

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]أهلا أهلا بيك يا يسوع

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]من المزود ناخد بركة

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]جاء جاء الملاك

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]ترنيمة خطاياى وآثامى ياربى

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]ترنيمة بالدموع يارب كلمتك

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]ترنيمةإزاى أسيب إيدك

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]ترنيمة لحظة ضعف

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]فى نصف الليل صراخ

[/FONT]*[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*مسيحنا فوق الزمان*




[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*الكنيسة والشهداء

*[/FONT]*[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]ترنيمة يا حسنها مدينة

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]شفت فى الكنيسة شوية

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]مين يقدم نفسه ليه

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]كنيسيتنا دى قصة أجيال

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]عذراء بتول فى مدينة السامرة

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]الشفاعة فى كنيستنا

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]إحنا أولاد الشهداء

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]الشفاعة فى كنيستنا

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]يا حسنها مدينة نازلة من السماء

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]قولى قولى ياكنيستنا

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]قدام الأيقونة إيمانى

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]أنا مسيحى مسيحى

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]فى المسحة والتغطيس كان لى

[/FONT]*[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أربعة لما تتناول يعيشوا جواك*



عيد القيامة
*
* [/FONT]*[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]قام المسيح يا اولاد

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]عند شق الفجر باكر

[/FONT][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]قام حقا قام

[/FONT]*[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*أنظروا يديه المسوا رجليه*



*ارجو ان الترانيم تنال اعجابكم

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم

:786wl::786wl::786wl:


**

*[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*

*[/FONT]


----------



## n880 (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

شكرآ لتعبك و الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Fady Naguib (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

شكرا ليك


----------



## totty (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
انا كمان عندى ترانيم حلوه بس بصراحه مش عارفه ازاى احطها كده 
حد يقوللى بليييييييييز


----------



## Fady Naguib (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

شكرا ليك


----------



## jojo_josiph (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

ميرسى جدا ياجماعة 

وطريقة تنزيل الترانيم  من  هنــــا


​


----------



## مينا+لكم (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

انا عايز ترنيمة انا عايزك انتا ياصاحب القوات بس يياريت تكون احسن من كدة :yahoo: :a82: :a82: 
انا كنت بدور على الترنيمة دى مدة طويلة:spor24: :spor24: :Love_Mailbox: 
شكرا


----------



## مينا+لكم (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

ياريت اسمع رد 
وممكن نتكلم على الايميل***********


----------



## shadymokhles (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

شكرا ياجوجو على الموضوع والمجهود الجميل دا
ربنا يبارك فى حياتك​


----------



## hanywi (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

thank u about this


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

*بجد مجهود رائع ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## kmmmoo (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## beshoooooooooo (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

مغبوط هو العطاء اكثر من الأخذ
 ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا اوى


----------



## شربل1 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## caro/كارو (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

شكرا لتعبك جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## febe (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

شكراا الك الترانيم جميله جداااا 
الرب يباركك ​


----------



## cuteledia (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

دي من احلي احلي الترانيم اللي سمعتها .... يسوع يباركك


----------



## †السريانيه† (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

روعه روعه الترانيم ياجوجو بجد  انت تستحق الشكر
الرب يبارك المجهود ده ويعوضك  محبه وبركه ونعمه​


----------



## margow (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

ربنا يخليك فعلا متشكرة جدا جدا جدا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

مرررررررسى  اوى


----------



## lord 2008 (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

ترانيم جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## JOAN (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## minamitias (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

انت فناااااااااااااااان


----------



## ابرام صبحى (4 مايو 2008)

شكرا جدا على الترانيم الممتازة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## elven (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

ترانيم رائعة


----------



## love_angel (4 مايو 2008)

ترانيم هايلة وجميلة   وشمرا وربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك


----------



## جورج لطفى كمال (8 مايو 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وميرسى على الترانيم والمدايح والحاجات الحلوة الكتيرة دى الى بتقدموها وان شاءالله بأذن يسوع فى التقدم المستمر ويا ريت لو الاقى ترنيمة لحد امتة يا خطية


----------



## اميره الحياه (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

يا ام الله   يا حتونه      يا كنز الرحمه  والمعونه   انت ملجا تا   وعليك رجا نا    تشفعي فينا  يا عذراء    وتحنني عل مو تا نا   وان جسمك بعيد ا   عنا  ايتها  البتول  وتكون  معنا    وتحفضنا   بجاه من شرفك  على العالمين  المراحم لدهر  الدا هرين   انت  امنا ورجانا   انت فخرنا  وملجانا عند ابنك    اشفعي فينا  ليغفر برافته  خطا يا نا     لا تهميلينا   يا حنونه  يا مملؤه  كت نعمه   بل خلصي عبدك اجمعين  لنشكر ك   الدا هرين  امين امين


----------



## romanyمحبه (23 يونيو 2008)

قدوس الله قدوس القوي قدوس الحي ممكن سوال ما معني كلمه انتظار:smi411:


----------



## alromansia (21 يوليو 2008)

Thank you very


----------



## ROKAaA (23 يوليو 2008)

بامان حرامممممممم انا كنت هموت على ترنيمة سلاامك فوق العقول ومش شغالةة


----------



## ROKAaA (23 يوليو 2008)

ROKAaA قال:


> بامان حرامممممممم انا كنت هموت على ترنيمة سلاامك فاق العقول ومش شغالةة  اوففف



 ؟


----------



## vivian2000 (28 يوليو 2008)

الترانيم حلوة اوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا احلى جوجو بس انا نفسى فى ترنيمة اختبرتنى الهى


----------



## FADY_TEMON (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الان مجموعة كبيرة جداا من الترانيم الجميلة*

*ربنا يباركك ومرسي ليك جوجو*​


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ترانيم بجد روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## wardy-wsw (19 فبراير 2009)

goooooooooooooooo


----------



## ايمن10 (19 فبراير 2009)

[اتمني لكم وزيد من النجاح والعمل المستمر اللة برعاكم وحمدللة علي:yahoo::yahoo: سلامة البابا:yahoo:


----------



## margow (26 فبراير 2009)

بجد ربنا يعوضك وانا بشكرك شكر خاص لانك مش متخيل انا فرحت قد اية بالترنيم دى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 فبراير 2009)

​


----------



## عاطف منير (26 فبراير 2009)

الله يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## اندرو ميلاد (17 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى بجد الترنبم تحفة 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## كيرو ابن الملك (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*شككرا للترانيم والمجهود

الرب معاكم*


----------



## jesus angle (28 ديسمبر 2009)

tranem 7lwa awyyyyyyy rbna ybark fe al5dma


----------



## andodo (21 يناير 2010)

اللينكات كلها

*Page not found*

                                  The requested page could not be found.  	

بليز انا عايز يمكن اغلب الترانيم دي لو عند حد يريت يجبهوملي


----------



## raoufebotross (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

